# My Second Gun



## Dugout (Jul 16, 2011)

Found me a Little Daisy.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 16, 2011)

I challenge you to a duel... []


----------



## Dugout (Jul 16, 2011)

Well, Charlie, it still counts even if it is a toy.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes, a duel is a duel indeed.. here are the weapons, you can pick first..


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Dugout (Jul 16, 2011)

A cluck would always choose the rubber ducky.  []


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 17, 2011)

I pick the blue fella with the Qbert face.. now we need to discuss the measure of paces and other formalities..


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 17, 2011)

Duelling Dragons


----------



## Dugout (Jul 18, 2011)

Well Charlie, 
 To start with the measure of paces should be called "waddles".
 Am I not right on that?


----------



## Dugout (Jul 18, 2011)

And since it is a pop gun we should use popcorn for our amo!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 18, 2011)

Would that be popped popcorn or unpopped? For unpopped, we should turn and fire at 20 waddles.. for popped, 3..


----------



## Dugout (Jul 18, 2011)

I think we should go for the popped. That way the winner can celebate by eating popcorn.
 Okay, who is the guy going to be that hands us our weapons and counts the waddles off for us?


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 18, 2011)

It would have to be someone impartial, and familiar with the rites and rituals of a duel ..like this.. Surf?


----------



## Dugout (Jul 18, 2011)

Can we trust him?[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 18, 2011)

Neither of us can.. nobody can.. Surf should be the one..


----------



## Dugout (Jul 18, 2011)

I need someone that is partial to old ladies.
 I am sure I am not that great of a shot anymore.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jul 18, 2011)

mines bigger!


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 18, 2011)

> Surf should be the one..


 
 Gentlemen,

 Am I to understand you have named your seconds, and chosen Jiffy Pop at 3 waddles? Will Missouri Rules be acceptable to you both?


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 18, 2011)

I didn't name my 2nds yet.. I tend to procrastinate.. ..you will be not ill-advised to do a quick gender check on the duelists.. one of us is of the fairer persuasion.. and it isn't me, although I redden up quite lobsterly-like when left unattended in direct sunlight.. ..over..


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 18, 2011)

Out... to lunch[8D]

 I know Renee, and I just snapped out of my temporary heat delerium to see if I could amend my previous line of questioning.

 But, no, you hadda tell me of my faux pas. You get 4 waddles.

 Renee, gets 3. Try that on for size.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 18, 2011)

You should give me 6 waddles.. b'cuz I told the world of your trans-genderal trans-gression.. six because one leg is longer than my other.. it averages out the same..


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Dugout (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm studying the rules & despise being called a "gentleman"!


----------



## Dugout (Jul 19, 2011)

And don't label me as a women's libber/rights activist kind either. 
 I'm just a down home country girl gramma.
 How about GG for short?


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 19, 2011)

> I'm studying the rules & despise being called a "gentleman"!


 
 My apologies Renee,

 I think the heat temporarily melted my frontal lobotomy...[8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 19, 2011)

Well, Renee.. now that I know you a little better, how about if we call off the duel.. you just don't seem like the type I enjoy pointing pistols at.. maybe you got a lazy son-in-law or something for me instead??


----------



## Dugout (Jul 19, 2011)

Sorry, no lazy son-in-laws here. Besides I was just thinking about that part that said "in wine". And that duels usually start at dawn. So how far ahead of the dawn does the winery start?


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 19, 2011)

Let's open a magnum of Aussie Shiraz at midnight and polish it off together.. by dawn, we should both be quite disqualified.. that popcorn will come in handy by then, too.. []


----------



## Dugout (Jul 20, 2011)

Well, Charlie....Now that you know me better you should know that I have background music all picked out and was working on the invitations. But since you're such a piffle, you will be drinking your A.S. alone as I am not much of a drinker anyway. I shall be sipping my cup of Darjeeling here and contemplating why you wanted to duel in the first place.[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 20, 2011)

....piffle? ...now you can completely forget about dueling me.. ! Those remarks which I resemble really touch a nerve, you know.. my honor is at stake now. How can I walk my last noble paces in direct betrayal of my true self?


----------



## Dugout (Jul 20, 2011)

Golly, I figured you'd erase it.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 20, 2011)

Only if someone complains.. so far, so good.. []


----------

